
Whatsapp Backups no longer count against your Google drive quota - monksy
https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/28000019/?category=5245251
======
monksy
The concern I have about this:

1\. Why do they know that I have whatsapp content on my drive account? (If
it's an encrypted backup.. they shouldn't be able to confirm that)

2\. Why does google know that I have and use a third party service? I get that
FB would know (they're the owning company)

~~~
avh02
I'd like to add: what I don't understand and find utterly ridiculous is:

>Furthermore, WhatsApp backups that haven't been updated in more than one year
will be automatically removed from Google Drive storage

why is it anybody's business where/when my backup was uploaded? yes, it's
"free" storage, but it's data I chose to upload that never had an "expiry" on
it.

